

Ask HN: phpBB/vBulletin-like Python-backed forums software? - conductor

Are there any open-source Python-backed phpBB/vBulletin-like  forums engines out there? Preferebly no ORM, Tornado or web.py. Thank you.
======
bmelton
I know of a variety of Django-based forums, but none that use Python directly.
Even if I did, I wouldn't have paid much attention to any that didn't use SOME
sort of ORM, so I would have dismissed them immediately.

If no ORM, what database are you wanting to support?

Is Django an option for you?

